# Blackberry Concentrate



## Wiz (Aug 3, 2010)

Be still my heart. I found some blackberry concentrate here in Costa Rica today. It says mix 3 to one and has sugar added but no sorbates. This sure beats smashing up all those blackberries (Mora in Spanish.) I can't find any recipes using the concentrate. Anyone have a 5 gallon recipe?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2010)

Basically I would dilute this concentrate down to the sg that Blackberry would usually be and then add sugar. I would say the sg would be around 1.045 or thyere abouts and then adjust up with sugar. After adjusting up youll most likely need to add some acid back.


----------



## Wiz (Aug 3, 2010)

Wade, are you saying to use 5 gallons of the concentrate with no water in the primary?


----------



## BobF (Aug 4, 2010)

baymktg said:


> Be still my heart. I found some blackberry concentrate here in Costa Rica today. It says mix 3 to one and has sugar added but no sorbates. This sure beats smashing up all those blackberries (Mora in Spanish.) I can't find any recipes using the concentrate. Anyone have a 5 gallon recipe?


 
I'm still experimenting with berries, VH base and juice. This isn't my experience, it's my thinking ....

Recipes typically call for 4# of blackberries/gallon of must. My experience has been that juicing (steam) produces just under a pint of juice per pound of berries.

I would use 4 pints of reconstituted juice per gallon, 20 pints in your case. I would also add 4 or 5# of berries for good measure - if you can get them. This is 50/50, juice and water.

VH blackberry base is 3 qts of juice with maybe a pound of berries. Most that have used this for 3 gallons have said it was 'OK'. This is 25/75, juice and water.

The above should give you even more body/flavor than the VH base.


----------



## Wiz (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. Reading Wade's reply in the morning makes more since than last night. This is a concentrate. Since i won't have a fruit bag in there I can make a 6 gallon batch. I think what I need to know is whether I should buy 1 or 2 gallons of the concentrate.


----------



## sly22guy (Aug 5, 2010)

seems to me like you would need 1.5 gallon concentrate & 4.5 gal water for 6 gallons.


----------

